# EVs, renewables & energy storage: The unstoppable trio of energy’s future



## CHARGED EVs Magazine (Nov 14, 2011)

The concept of disruption is often discussed in the fields of semiconductors, the internet, data, computers and software. But what about the energy industry... More >


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

Excellent read!


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

PhantomPholly said:


> Excellent read!


I thought so as well. I sent the link to a few folks and saved a copy for future reference.


----------

